# New Obsession



## the_predator (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, the wife talked me into watching the movie "silver linings playbook". Holy shit, I'm now totally obsessed with Jennifer Lawrence! The end dance scene and what she was wearing....DAMN. I can't wait until she breaks down(like almost every other hollywood actress) and does nudity in one of her future movies or lordjhon(or whatever his name is) posts in celebrity slips( or whatever thread it is). I'll be saving a special dual LHJO/RHJO session for that


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2014)

....cutie for sure...


----------



## the_predator (Jan 25, 2014)

Beautiful Charley! I would give you a like...IF THERE WAS STILL A FUCKING LIKE BUTTON.


----------



## Daimonos (Jan 25, 2014)

so u need to watch hunger games 
btw the rep button has come back


----------



## GS2 (Jan 25, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Well, the wife talked me into watching the movie "silver linings playbook". Holy shit, I'm now totally obsessed with Jennifer Lawrence! The end dance scene and what she was wearing....DAMN. I can't wait until she breaks down(like almost every other hollywood actress) and does nudity in one of her future movies or lordjhon(or whatever his name is) posts in celebrity slips( or whatever thread it is). I'll be saving a special dual LHJO/RHJO session for that


^^This!!!  It's also hot because Jennifer Lawrence plays a super slutty slut in that movie.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 25, 2014)

She was Mystique in one of the X=Men movies. I'm not into blue chicks with scales, but, what a body!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 25, 2014)

She was awesome in American hustle.   I would destroy her vagina. At least that's what I tell myself in the shower


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 25, 2014)

jenifer lawrence is pretty hot but i watched the newest texas chainsaw massacre and the girl in that movie is going to be my future ex wife 


alexandra something?


----------



## the_predator (Jan 25, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> She was awesome in American hustle.   I would destroy her vagina. At least that's what I tell myself in the shower


^I have seen the previews! I have to talk the wife into going...because of all the nominations(not because of that "chubby in my pants" white outfit)... of course. I wonder if my wife will be onto me if I started a Jennifer Lawrence movie marathon with no pants on?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> jenifer lawrence is pretty hot but i watched the newest texas chainsaw massacre and the girl in that movie is going to be my future ex wife
> View attachment 53172
> 
> alexandra something?


Hahaaa I just saw that too! Both of the chicks on there were hot! And that dude fucks both of them. Then gets chopped to pieces.


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 25, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> Hahaaa I just saw that too! Both of the chicks on there were hot! And that dude fucks both of them. Then gets chopped to pieces.


i'd lose a finger to finger that buttonhole


----------



## GS2 (Jan 26, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> Hahaaa I just saw that too! Both of the chicks on there were hot! And that dude fucks both of them. Then gets chopped to pieces.


Like.


----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> She was awesome in American hustle.   I would destroy her vagina. At least that's what I tell myself in the shower


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 27, 2014)

the_predator said:


> ^I have seen the previews! I have to talk the wife into going...because of all the nominations(not because of that "chubby in my pants" white outfit)... of course. I wonder if my wife will be onto me if I started a Jennifer Lawrence movie marathon with no pants on?


watch it for free   http://viooz.co/movies/23381-american-hustle-2013.html


----------



## the_predator (Jan 27, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> watch it for free   http://viooz.co/movies/23381-american-hustle-2013.html


Nice brother! Reps coming your way


----------

